# Twisp Edge with Upgraded Atomizer Head



## Eequinox (20/10/15)

Hi guys just something of interest for ex twisp users maybe this will make my edge viable again ....ha ha not !! but hey maybe useable as a back up again i do find the vertical coin interesting 

http://www.twisp.co.za/power-up-your-twisp-edge-with-our-upgraded-atomizer-head/


----------



## gertvanjoe (21/10/15)

Must say I still use my edge on occasions. Always keep it handy somewhere.

Another thing I must really say . I had the misfortune of seeing one of the guys at work buy an aero. So I schemed to myself , finally Twisp came right. It almost looks like a mech mod so I figured that had to be good. Heard him go bonkers over the airflow and he showed me the adjustable flow. Naturally I ma ooh and aah . I asked him if I could try it, he agreed. ( Bear in mind the last thing I tried that looked like a mech mod was exactly that, @Stroodlepuff 's mech mod running a .2 coil ) Right , inhale deep , nice airy lunghit , only to find no hit . I'm like Whaa where the cloud as a thin slither of vapour spew from my inners. No you done it wrong Twisp, very wrong.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## garyalexza (21/10/15)

I am using an Edge and the upgraded coil seems to have fixed the crappy coil lifespan ... so far (touch wood)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (21/10/15)

nice to hear

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

